# Where do you buy your oxygen absorbers?



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

I have the excaliber running and i'm amazed at how fast it dries the food!
I have never bought oxygen absorbers before, but I would like to get some to store my dried foods. Where do you all buy yours from? Online sources are welcome as well.
Thanks!


----------



## NostalgicGranny (Aug 22, 2007)

I was wondering the same thing so I ran a google search and came up with this site which seems to have a lot of helpful info explaining food safe Oxygen absorbers: 
https://www.usaemergencysupply.com/information_center/packing_your_own_food_storage/oxygen_absorbers.htm
Here is another link: 
http://store.honeyvillegrain.com/oxygenabsorbers100cc.aspx

I just got my food dehydrator so I haven't used either link yet. Last week I looked on eBay and came up with some but given the info in to first link about 'food safe' OA's I think I'm going to go with them instead.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

This question comes up a lot.
http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/search.php?searchid=2907803


----------



## OldGrouch (Jan 23, 2008)

MissKitty and I buy them from these folks:

www.homestylemercantile.com

--Dwight


----------



## NostalgicGranny (Aug 22, 2007)

OhioDreamer - that link didn't work.


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

Granny I looked at that site too, but shipping is EXPENSIVE there. It was over $10.00 for a 2 lb package.
I ordered some from amazon.com. I'll see how they do. I got 20 - 1 Gallon (10"x14") Mylar Bags & 20 - 300cc Oxygen Absorbers for $17.00. The seller has a great rating too.


----------



## used2bcool13 (Sep 24, 2007)

Flowergurl 

Can you post the sellers name or website, I want to buy the 5-6gal mylar and the at least 500cc oxygen absorbers but every site wants to sell me 25, which is more than I need.

Does that include shipping? probably not, but they are very light.

Thanks.


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

Yes, that price is with shipping. The seller's name is OakTea International. This is my first time ordering from them tho, so I can't say how their product or service is yet. They do have great feedback tho.


----------



## used2bcool13 (Sep 24, 2007)

Thanks very much, definitely seems cheaper.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I'm still learning about dehydrating and storing. Not real sure I understand yet how to use those mylars and absorbers. Thanks for the info as to where to get them.


----------



## praieri winds (Apr 16, 2010)

I found 2 www.honeyvillegrain.com and www.frontiersurvival.net
see if they can help you out


----------



## Marilyn (Aug 2, 2006)

If you have a vacuum sealer, you can save the cost of oxygen absorbers by purchasing the jar attachment and storing your dried goods in canning jars.


----------



## cornbread (Jul 4, 2005)

Oxygen Absorbers

http://www.sorbentsystems.com/order_O2.html


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Not to put a damper on this; but I am hearing "dissicants" are better than oxygen absorbers.


----------

